# Kitchen cabinets vs hardwood floor



## emky (May 6, 2010)

Hello all, this is my first time posting so I hope I am in the right spot!  ; )

We are having a home built for us and the process will begin in June, so in the meantime I am preparing all the details as far as color, style, etc.  I am pretty easy when it comes to this bc I usually know exactly what I want, so it doesn't take me long to make a decision.  The one thing that I am having a problem with is contrast in the kitchen between the kitchen cabinets and the hardwood floor that will be in there.  I like cherry-toned wood so the cabinets will be cherry stained maple.  And the floors will be a cherry-ish color too. I am not sure which to make a darker shade (the floors will be hardwood throughout the main floor). I am thinking the cabinets should be a bit darker than the floor, but I just wanted some input so hopefully someone can help me out : )  The countertops will be a black granite if that helps any.  Thanks so much for any advice!


----------



## slownsteady (May 6, 2010)

I hope you're planning to put a lot of light in that kitchen; sounds overall dark to me.


----------



## emky (May 6, 2010)

Yes, the walls will be a warm white tone..there will plenty of white contrast to make the cherry pop.  I am sure what I am going to do is make the cabinets a bit darker than the floors so they stand out and so the floors don't drown the kitchen.  I was just looking for some reassurance, that's all.


----------



## frozenstar (May 6, 2010)

Yep that sounds like a dark kitchen. Anyway, IMO, I'd simply prefer for the darker cabinets. Also, it should blend well with the wall paint.


----------



## emky (May 6, 2010)

Yes, that would be a darker kitchen - cherry is dark.  My taste is traditional....I love dark wood.  It will be beautiful. Thanks for the opinions : )


----------



## tremblay (Jun 3, 2010)

I find it is always best if there is some contrast between the cabinets and the floor.  It will not look right if they are exactly the same.  I don't think it matters which is darker. 

Now, since your counter tops are dark, I think it may be best to make the floors lighter.  

Why not have dark counter tops, and dark wood cabinets with a lighter hardwood floor. 

I have seen this done in many homes and looks stunning.  

Dan, 

Calgary Hardwood Flooring | Signature Floors 
Calgary Hardwood Flooring | Valentino Exotic Floors


----------



## hotiso (Jun 16, 2010)

You guys posting about having a darker kitchen because of the color scheme just got me to re-evaluate my ideas on doing  this exact same job. I was going for a saddle colored wood with a black semi smooth textured counter top.

You need light in the kitchen


----------



## noah_678 (Jun 18, 2010)

Hello,

        In my point of view dark kitchen is not so well . You have to use lightened kitchen. Thanks for sharing this problem to me and i hope more that type in future.

thanks !

_________
Free Woodworking Beginners Guide


----------



## granite-girl (Jun 18, 2010)

A lot of times people will contrast everything, meaning darker floors, lighter cabinets, dark countertop.  Then everything kinda stands out on it's own.  I would try to get different colors on the wood floor & cabinets, more of a contrast.  Otherwise it'll all look the same color or it'll look like you tried to match & just missed.

Good Luck


----------



## handyguys (Jun 18, 2010)

I would try and narrow it down to a few choices and then hold up some flooring samples next to the cabinet samples and see how it looks. I think a contrast is in order. If they are too similar but not exactly the same then it would look like a mistake.

Here is a kitchen I did for my parents.





more pics here
Episode #65 &#8211; A Handyguys Kitchen


----------



## granite-girl (Jun 18, 2010)

pretty kitchen


----------

